

Ask HN: What's up with web based blog readers? - EastSmith

What's up with the lack of many web based blog readers?<p>Currently there are Google reader and Bloglines (I am using it) and Wikipedia says Rojo is still around. That's it. Why?<p>Is the reason for this because Google Reader just works, can scale, is fast and is free?<p>Marshall Kirkpatrick thinks this is awful (http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bloglines_is_back.php).So do I. You?
======
wmf
NewsGator Online?

[http://www.newsgator.com/Individuals/NewsGatorOnline/Default...](http://www.newsgator.com/Individuals/NewsGatorOnline/Default.aspx)

~~~
EastSmith
Sound too corporate for me. Even the link states this.

